# Fire OS 5.1.4



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

My Fire 8 just updated to OS 5.1.4 and when I went to download a book it says it will now store them on the installed SSD card.Good News!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool!

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

jkingrph said:


> My Fire 8 just updated to OS 5.1.4 and when I went to download a book it says it will now store them on the installed SSD card.Good News!


It was already possible to download books, videos, music, audiobooks etc to your SD card. I've always had those options (in settings/storage) set to on, so it does that as the default. Or is an SSD card different to an SD card?


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't know why I typed SSD instead of SD.  When I first got my Fire HD 8 I do not think it allowed downloading and storage of  Kindle books on the SD card.


----------



## Scarpad (Apr 25, 2016)

how do you guys like the 8 ? I tried the 10 and sent it back because i thought the screen was pretty poor, the 8 has the same res but maybe with the smaller screen its better?


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

The resolution, sharpness of print seems fine to me.  I would not think screen size would be a factor as resolution is dots or pixels per square inch.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Agreed -- if you're not happy with the resolution on the 10, you probably won't be happy with the 8. Maybe look at another brand of android tablet; Samsung is well reviewed.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I could notdownload books onto sd card u til this update. And the update letter said it is a new feature yo this update.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

That's what I thought, but I did not want to get into an argument.  Mine would not download books to the sd card until this week.  I had seen comments on that last year when I first got my Fire.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

jkingrph said:


> That's what I thought, but I did not want to get into an argument. Mine would not download books to the sd card until this week. I had seen comments on that last year when I first got my Fire.


Yes, there is a thread about this one page behind this one that talks about complaints around release of this fore that SD card wouldnt hold books(at that time).


----------

